# New MOT certificates.....



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

whos had one then? :lol:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah. WTF?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

apprently to reduce cost and wastage WTF? :lol: my dad was saying about it on my nans car i was like its green he said no now i look and go WTF.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I have...

10 mins with word and I could knock out several more....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah its supposed to cut down on waste paper. 

as before, they had the green MOT certificate, the RED fail, the orange ADVISORY, and then the BLUE one the testers uses. now its just cut down to 2 pieces of paper.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

A210 AMG said:


> I have...
> 
> 10 mins with word and I could knock out several more....


as its all linked on one computer its so easy to check if a vehicle has taken the test, where as before they tried to make them hard to copy as it was harder to verify it.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> as its all linked on one computer its so easy to check if a vehicle has taken the test, where as before they tried to make them hard to copy as it was harder to verify it.


This reason ^^


----------



## darbyweb (Aug 20, 2007)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> as its all linked on one computer its so easy to check if a vehicle has taken the test, where as before they tried to make them hard to copy as it was harder to verify it.


Does seem to work - car got mot'd today - checked the direct gov website 2hrs later and all the info was there.

Definately easier to fake - but much easier to verify if youre buying a car.

Also noticed for 1.50 they will text you next year when your MOT is due.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

According to my local MOT station the orginal objective was to not issue any certificates, untill the post office pointed out that they would not be able to tax cars at the counter, so they produced the new form.

The idea is that all of the records will be held on a central computer system which can be acessed either directly by the Police or by telephone. If stopped by the Police it is unlikely that you will have to take your documents to the Police Station as they will be able to access all the information regarding Insurance Tax and MOT from there own car.

The NPR scheme will now also have more information available for each number plate scanned, with a strong focus on identifying cars with no registered keeper.

There is also a Telephone number that anyone can phone to confirm that the car has a current MOT.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> whos had one then? :lol:


aye,printed/issued about 60 so far,:thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

JB052 said:


> The idea is that all of the records will be held on a central computer system which can be acessed either directly by the Police or by telephone. .


Just found out that this system is based on some of the software I work on :tumbleweed:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Got my pal to mot my car while at work, I thought he was havin me in when he gave it to me:lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

There is an upside to the new paperwork ,

The advisory's are now printed on the pass certificate .

So instead of a car JUST passing and having loads of advisory's on another copy that can and will be thrown away ,

Now we you or me goes to buy a car from private or dealer its there for all to see and cant be hidden anymore .

Would make alot of difference if you notice many items that are advised will need doing in the future i think .

Its the dealers back street car dealers that are not liking it now :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

darbyweb said:


> Does seem to work - car got mot'd today - checked the direct gov website 2hrs later and all the info was there.
> 
> Definately easier to fake - but much easier to verify if youre buying a car.
> 
> Also noticed for 1.50 they will text you next year when your MOT is due.


cheeky  it should be a free txt!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> whos had one then? :lol:


I have 2


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep, got one for the works Transit.

2 Days later got a producer and the police station refused to accept it saying it wasn't a valid MOT Certificate but was just an advisory noticed.

They kept that up until I walked in with the A3 Poster off the garage wall :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Yep, got one for the works Transit.
> 
> 2 Days later got a producer and the police station refused to accept it saying it wasn't a valid MOT Certificate but was just an advisory noticed.
> 
> They kept that up until I walked in with the A3 Poster off the garage wall :lol:


:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Yep, got one for the works Transit.
> 
> 2 Days later got a producer and the police station refused to accept it saying it wasn't a valid MOT Certificate but was just an advisory noticed.
> 
> They kept that up until I walked in with the A3 Poster off the garage wall :lol:


Really is something when you get a disconect like this....bloody fools!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

tones61 said:


> aye,printed/issued about 60 so far,:thumb:


so have I !! I'm not a mot tester though but a used car dealer :thumb:

For those who havent seen one










Its been possible to check the mot online or by phone for a while but how many do , there is no doubt in my opinion that people will be duped, probably the same type of people who sign up for the text reminders


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

JB052 said:


> The NPR scheme will now also have more information available for each number plate scanned, with a strong focus on identifying cars with no registered keeper.


How can a car not have a registered keeper?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Bero said:


> How can a car not have a registered keeper?


I buy a car off you and give you false details or just dont bother sending the log book off


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Richf said:


> I buy a car off you and give you false details or just dont bother sending the log book off


The car should always have a registered keeper - you can't say to the DVLA 'I'm no longer the keeper' without giving new details. Even if it was left up to the new owner and he never sent away the log book the car still has the old registered keeper. If the new keeper gives false details I don't see how this system would pick out these people? Other than some period down the line when the old keeper gets something through and disputes his ownership with the DVLA?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bero said:


> How can a car not have a registered keeper?


if its registered in the "trade"


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Bero said:


> The car should always have a registered keeper - you can't say to the DVLA 'I'm no longer the keeper' without giving new details. Even if it was left up to the new owner and he never sent away the log book the car still has the old registered keeper. If the new keeper gives false details I don't see how this system would pick out these people? Other than some period down the line when the old keeper gets something through and disputes his ownership with the DVLA?


In an ideal world of course but how would the seller know the buyers details are false??

DVLA would know the car has been sold when they get the logbook sent in by the seller complete with the buyers false details , they would not know the details are false however unless the log book was returned undelivered

Plenty of people dont even bother with that and dont fill the logbooks out when they sell the car


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

justina3 said:


> if its registered in the "trade"


It still has a registered 'keeper' it's just the details of the garage that's registered.



Richf said:


> In an ideal world of course but how would the seller know the buyers details are false??
> 
> DVLA would know the car has been sold when they get the logbook sent in by the seller complete with the buyers false details , they would not know the details are false however unless the log book was returned undelivered
> 
> Plenty of people dont even bother with that and dont fill the logbooks out when they sell the car


That's what i mean, you don't know if their details are false.....and to be fair probably don't care as long as you get paid.

Ok, if the log book gets returned as undelivered i can see the benefit, although anyone with a bit of brains would put it into a block of flats where it will probably sit for months.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bero said:


> How can a car not have a registered keeper?


I thought they were cross checking with the insurance database and DVLA records to make sure all of the details were consistent.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bero said:


> It still has a registered 'keeper' it's just the details of the garage that's registered.
> 
> no they dont, you often find large traders who buy heavily from auctions will then resell the cars onto smaller garages with a small profit and they never ever fill in the yellow section so the car is still registered to the original owner,
> 
> ...


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

My dad got his mot done yesterday. He was given a free keyring that will light up when the mot is due!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Really is something when you get a disconect like this....bloody fools!


Stupid wasn't it, one side doesn't know what the other is doing. Was a right stuck up cow behind the desk "That's just an advisory notice, the certificate is still green, the Sargent said this yesterday" and kept that up. As the garage was round the corner who issued it I went round to see them, and they just gave me the poster and said to take that in.

Was so much fun watching her face change when presented with that :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahh the counter staff...they are just jumped up civilians they aint coppers...jobs worth idiots that know 9/10ths of sweeeeeet **** all!


----------

